# Help me find a doctor



## AustinTX (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi,

I am from the US and living in Lisboa. I have international health insurance so I don't need help from Portugal to pay my doctor bills. For my first trip I went to the hospital and the doctor there told me to go to the health center and maybe they could find me a doctor if I was lucky.

Is this the correct process, even if I don't need to register for the public health care? Or can I just call up a doctor and make an appointment, since I have my own insurance? And if so, how do I find one? They seem to be hard to find.

Thanks!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You can use the Portuguese NHS you just get charged, most private hospitals have out patients and specialists, telephone book is the easiest but really personal recommendation, have you tried your Embassy, they should have contacts.


----------

